# Self Debate: getting rid of my mountain bike



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

Last year I bought a road bike. I"ve been mountain biking for the past ten years and really enjoy it, however, I haven't ridden my mountain bike in the past year. two reasons: 1. it's sitting in my parents basement in Newfoundland and 2. I've spent the past year living in places where there isn't much in terms on mountain biking. So I really like road biking, almost more than mountain biking.. my mountain bike is now 4 years old and I'm not sure if i'm going to be posted anywhere where i'll be able to ride it anytime soon + it's a pain in the butt trying to transport 2 bikes and all my other personal belongings in my Neon. So I'm considering getting rid of my mountain bike and just using the money to bling my road bike some more... Unless somebody says something inspiring to change my mind..


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Going anywhere that has snow?

Whereas road bikes suck in real winter MTBs rule in the snow,


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*123*



airforcegurl said:


> 1. it's sitting in my parents basement in Newfoundland...


As long as mom & dad aren't in a rush to get it out of the basement why not just leave it there for the time being.



airforcegurl said:


> 2. I've spent the past year living in places where there isn't much in terms on mountain biking... I'm not sure if i'm going to be posted anywhere where i'll be able to ride it anytime soon...


What if you end up somewhere that you can't ride your road bike and need a mountain bike? If you sell the MTB will you really get out of it dollar wise what it is worth to you? 



airforcegurl said:


> ...So I'm considering getting rid of my mountain bike and just using the money to bling my road bike some more...


Maybe some heavy duty wheels with cross type tires to so you can still commute, hit easy dirt trails and simple offroad.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tough call... if it has no sentimental value and you really are not riding it, then I would say sell. You prob won't get as much out of it as think you might, but if you ever get back into mtn biking you can get the latest and greatest. It's (cash) value only decreases the longer it sits. Obviously higher end stuff holds it's value longer, but that might be another reason to let it go now. If it's mid-range or lower and you don't need the latest and greatest, then maybe it could go in the keep pile if storage is not an issue.


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

Well.. i was thinking about getting a new mtb anyway.. but i'm not going anywhere where i'll be able to ride.. so.. i got rid of that idea quickly. I don't ride my bike in the snow.. i cross country ski, another thing that i haven't been able to do the past 2 winters.. and my folks live on the wonderful island of newfoundland so leaving stuff there is a pain in the butt to get at when i want it... i'm still thinking about it..


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I have twice gotten rid of my mt bike only to replace it.

I've never been a true mt biker... been on single track less than 1/2 dozen times in my life. But the bottom line is that for knock around town, on and off the dirt/gravel/busted blacktop, in snow/ice, etc. etc. there is definitely a place for a mt bike in most people's worlds. 

I had an old beater Specialized Stumpjumper that I gave to charity. After six months, I realized that there was a place for a mt bike in my urban life despite that I had both the good road bike and a commuter bike. Then I bought a low-end Trek mt bike and sold it before I moved to Ark. I hadn't been here three months before deciding that with all the dirt roads here, plus living at the top of a steep hill above the downtown/campus area, there was a place for an mt bike in my stable. So I bought another one, again. 

From my experience, I'd say keep the mt bike, even if you don't "mountain bike."


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe I should just invest in roof racks so it's not a pain in the butt to transport..


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree with JayTee. I ride my mountain bike more in a knock-about way than I do my road bike. 

I'm going to go out and ride? Road bike.

I want to ride somewhere at all urban? Mountain bike.

That's more true since I ditched the aluminum hardtail for a steel hardtail. Gunnar makes them a fine product.


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

I say keep it. You never know when you'll want to use it. You could potentially get stationed anywhere right? Who knows what the terrain will be like. You may find that you're riding into town or something and be more comfortable on the MTB. Or you could meet a new friend that convinces you to ride the trails more. 

As long as storage is not an issue, I don't see myself selling any of my bikes. First, a used MTB is not worth nearly as much as you think it is, far less than a used roadbike. Second, you never know when you'll want to ride it. 

If you end up looking for a new MTB in the future, then sell the old one. I wouldn't leave myself without an MTB.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't get rid of that poor bike. (I bet it doesn't even know you're contemplating that.  )

Keep it. Snow rides. Easy leisure/recovery rides.

I still have my hybrid whic I rarely use but it sure is there for a reason - coz I like it still am gonna use it for whatever purpose. Yeap.


----------

